# Welcher Lüfter zu AthlonXP 2800 Barton (ca.)?



## cri (24. Februar 2004)

Tach!

Ich will mir einen neuen Prozessor kaufen - nämlich den grad sehr günstigen (denk ich) "AthlonXP 2800 Barton"!

Und jetzt such ich auch noch den passenden Lüfter dazu ...  
Auf meinem bisherigen Athlon 1.4 hab ich natürlich auch grad einen (Lüfter) und zwar den "PAPST 8412NGLE (80mm)" (33 m³/h Volumen) 
-> http://www.silentmaxx.de/papst_80mm_auswahl.php
mit irgendeinem NoName-Kühlkörper (glaube Alu (?...?) - nichts besonderes) ...

Die Frage jetzt: Würde diese Konstellation ausreichen und funktionieren ohne (allzu?) heiß zu werden ? Reicht das Luftvolumen zum kühlen aus?
Ist DIESE CPU auch so eine, die immer heiß wird (wie der 1.4 angeblich...)?

der Rest der HarTware passt schon - das soll nich das Problem sein)!

danke
der CRI


----------



## server (24. Februar 2004)

Wenn du dir eine neue CPU kaufst, schau beim Angebot einfach nach, bei vielen ist schon ein Kühler dabei.

Ausserdem gibt es (falls dein Mainboard unterstützt) Programme, die Anzeigen, wie heiß deine CPU wird.

Mein AMD 2600+ (auch gleich mit Kühler bestellt) hat nie mehr wie max. 38 Grad.


----------



## danielmueller (24. Februar 2004)

also wenn ich dir einen Kühler empfehlen kann dann den Zalman cnps cu 7000 meiner Meinung nach der beste auf dem Markt mit bestem Preis/Leistungs verhältniss.


----------



## cri (25. Februar 2004)

aber ob das Luftvolumen ( 33 m3/h) von diesem oben genannten Lüfter für die neue CPU (den Athlon XP 2800 Barton eben) ausreicht ? - das ist so eher meine Frage, auf die ich noch keine Antwort weiß ...

ich will nämlich möglichst keinen neuen Kühler kaufen wollen - halt nur umstecken!  

Danke!
CRI


----------



## Tim C. (25. Februar 2004)

1) So heiss, wie die Thunderbirds mit 133 Mhz FSB mit 1,33 und 1,4 Ghz wird heutzutage kaum noch eine CPU. DIe zwei waren einfach die Miniheizungen schlechthin.

2) Das absolut unschlagbarste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat meiner Meinung nach folgender Lüfter:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=25_130_144&products_id=649
Der Preis ist wahnsinn, das Dingen ist sehr leise (nutze es selbst auf einem XP 2400+) und bis 3400+ zugelassen. Da kann man wenig falsch machen, selbst wenn man ihn nachher doch nicht nutzt tun 12€ kaum weh.


----------



## cri (25. Februar 2004)

danke...

CRI


----------

